# galvanized bucket??



## sme3mis

Can I use a galvanized bucket for water?


----------



## mlktrkdrvr

We bought one to milk in and my dad promptly told me that the galvanizing is extremely poisonous and will leach out into anything in the bucket. Glad he told us before we actually used it. I would think water would be the same. We water in old protein tubs from the cows.


----------



## sme3mis

Thank you soooo much for that IMPORTANT info!!! The reason I ask the question was because I thought I heard something about it being poisonous but want sure....now I know!!! Thanks again!!
Misty


----------



## MsScamp

I'm thinking that is an old wives tale. We've fed many a bucket calf with a galvanized bucket and not a one ever died. We have also milked many a cow into a galvanized bucket and we are all still here. I can't say that I ever used a galvanized bucket for water but it sure wasn't because I was afraid of it poisoning my goats, it was because it wasn't big enough to provide water for at least a 24 hour period.


----------



## goathiker

It's not a tale for sure. My DH is a fabricator and has suffered from poisoning from galvanized metal more than once. When welding on galvanized metal, the smoke is so deadly that he must wear a gas mask. 
It does take time for the zinc to seep but, if the galvanized finish is damaged in anyway it will seep much faster.


----------



## MsScamp

Welding is a lot different than milking or watering an animal. Any time one is welding there are poisonous gases released. Sorry, but I don't buy it.


----------



## goathiker

Well, you can talk to him. The first time he got it was from pulling fence at a dairy. He's had it several times over his life and almost never heats galvanized since the tanks he builds are painted.


----------



## goathiker

http://voices.yahoo.com/zinc-poisoning-dangerous-it-2613632.html


----------



## MsScamp

I have no desire to talk to him. I and my family have used galvanized tanks for years with no problems. I have 2 galvanized tanks in my goat pens right now that I've used for 6 years with no problems. If they were leaching poisonous substances into the water I would have known by now as the does have been drinking out of these tanks for years.


----------



## fiberchick04

GoatCrazy said:


> I have no desire to talk to him. I and my family have used galvanized tanks for years with no problems. I have 2 galvanized tanks in my goat pens right now that I've used for 6 years with no problems. If they were leaching poisonous substances into the water I would have known by now as the does have been drinking out of these tanks for years.


Lets keep it friendly. Everyone has their own opinions. You may not think its poisonous because you haven't had problems. That's fine. That doesn't mean someone else hasn't had problems with it. It's like everything. Some people have problems, some don't.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

goathiker said:


> http://voices.yahoo.com/zinc-poisoning-dangerous-it-2613632.html


I'm searching my mind for any galvanized containers I may be using. Whew. None. I didn't know anything about zinc poisoning.


----------



## janeen128

Interesting... I showed my mom that article Goathiker, since one of my cousins is having a hard time keeping his herd of mini sheep healthy. I suspect it's part diet, and worms as well as yep you guessed it, he uses big galvanized containers to water in... He hasn't been changing the water daily either, so most likely if they are drinking the water then too much zinc... I spoke to him tonight since he called for advice since I've got 2 sheep Smith & Wesson, and they are healthy buggers I didn't however read this article until a few minutes ago..., so I will be calling him in the AM.. Thank you!


----------



## janeen128

Ugh well he's down to 3 now, he had 10. He might be bringing them here... Yikes!! He is working on getting rid if the galvanized water tanks, replacing with plastic buckets, worming them, and feeding them hay, instead of bread. He might just bring the remaining 3 here, which isn't good, I don't have the room in my barn... If he decides to go this route I need to quarantine them... So I'm hoping he get this straightened out. I also passed Happybleats electrolyte mix, and he's going to drench them all...


----------



## ksalvagno

I suspect the bread is a big culprit.


----------



## janeen128

ksalvagno said:


> I suspect the bread is a big culprit.


Yep, that is what I'm thinking... And dehydration since he never really changed the water out, just filled it... I told him bread is okay as a treat, not for their main source of food...


----------



## MsScamp

fiberchick04 said:


> Lets keep it friendly. Everyone has their own opinions. You may not think its poisonous because you haven't had problems. That's fine. That doesn't mean someone else hasn't had problems with it. It's like everything. Some people have problems, some don't.


Perhaps you could tell me where I was unfriendly? I'm simply stating facts - nothing more.


----------



## fiberchick04

It just seemed a little tense hen you said that you have no desire to talk to her dad I think it was. In addition, I can tell everyone is wry passionate about this topic and there is a lot of good information out there. If it works for you great, but it doesn't mean it is the same for other people. There are a lot of different manufacturers of galvanized items, therefore a lot of different materials and some could be more toxic than others. We just don't know


----------

